# x1950pro and atitool question



## Balor (Apr 12, 2007)

ok, i installed atitool to check if my graphic card has artifact issues, since i have some problems in Nwn 2, so i was wondering if that rotating cube is supposed to move when it's scanning for artifacts? cause it's not moving at all since i started the scan.
I understand this may be a stupid question but i would like to get an answer, cause it bugs me 


edit:just to let you know the same happened on ati tray tools. (i know it's not a ATT discussion...)


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 12, 2007)

ATI Tool does not work properly with the x1950 Pro.


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 12, 2007)

IIRC, the cube does not spin when its scanning for artifacts, only when it is in heat-up phase.


----------



## Balor (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yeah and i use Atitool 0.27 b1, saw that it supports x1950pro


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 12, 2007)

Does it now? I better check again then.


----------

